# L reclusa pics



## pandinus (Jul 10, 2005)

*L reclusa pics (+ ID shots)*

i thought since there has been such hype over these lil guys recently, i'd post some pics. enjoy.

BTW, PM me if you want some.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 10, 2005)

Fairly good shot of the eyes (4th one down).  Maybe you should amend your thread title to include the eyeshot that helps ID them.  Then, people who search on IDing the L reclusa could get more than the 00   00    00 eyes thing (not done correctly here, of course!).  The 00 reps are good, but this shot is better!


----------



## pandinus (Jul 10, 2005)

good idea Elizabeth. i wasnt thinking about that at all!


----------



## arachnojunkie (Jul 10, 2005)

*Heres mine!*

Not very good for a close-up shot but you get the idea.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 10, 2005)

not to be a nitpicker, but they arent really arboreal. they wander all over and mostly stick very close if not on the ground. i see them on walls on occasion, but i have never seen one set up residence off the ground. but still, i'm sure it loves that enclosure! lots of places to hide. i just keep mine in delicups, although that is because i only catch them to sell, or to feed to my bark scorpions.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 11, 2005)

i said i'd get some better shots, and here they are:


----------



## JPD (Jul 11, 2005)

John...are you sure you want to put your finger that close to such a dangerous spider!  
Ok.....just kidding. 
Actually, I thought a good caption for the last one might read....
"John takes an up close picture of his finger while the Brown Recluse looks on"
Nice pics man!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 13, 2005)

Fine looking specimens!, but yikes, you need to move out of that house!.


----------



## Crotaphytus (Jul 13, 2005)

I grew up around them, and dont believe they are as aggressive as most think, but I still get the eeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbggggggbbbbb's around them.
Nice pics


----------



## Steven (Jul 14, 2005)

Some nice pictures here !!  :clap: 

(i stay with Kukulcania,... males look almost identical to recluses but without the bite symptoms  )





(PS: ya need to clean your fingers    )


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice pics, I like pics of the spider itself but really really like pics of its bite  ;P


----------



## pandinus (Jul 16, 2005)

the only reason it's next to my finger is because it wouldnt sit still on my hand long enough to get a pic. and i had just cleaned out some tanks, so my hands were still dirty.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's a couple pics I took today


----------



## pandinus (Jul 17, 2005)

its always wierd for me to see one outside, especially in the wild.


----------

